# Exhausted Girlies



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Busy day today! They are both zonked 

Pictures don't do them justice (they are much more beautiful in real life), iPhone is just not up to the job anymore! I really must get my camera photos uploaded 

Scary eyes 

















Sleeping with head up


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Has Nina always had a pink nose or is that a winter thing?

They are lovely as always!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Has Nina always had a pink nose or is that a winter thing?
> 
> They are lovely as always!


It's a winter thing I think.. Her little lips and eyes have remained dark. All her siblings have kept their black noses. I did think it was getting blacker again last week but it's as pink as ever. Time will tell!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a gorgeous pink nose x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluffy Lola is definitely back 
Nina looks very lovely - have you trimmed her face again since she was trimmed? Dot in comparison is a totally hairy scruffy puppy.... I must book her in for a hair cut.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Fluffy Lola is definitely back
> Nina looks very lovely - have you trimmed her face again since she was trimmed? Dot in comparison is a totally hairy scruffy puppy.... I must book her in for a hair cut.


My mum has trimmed her unruly eyebrows/fringe. Mum is a human hairdresser


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Lola upside down and Nina sleeping with her head up so cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's a winter thing I think.. Her little lips and eyes have remained dark. All her siblings have kept their black noses. I did think it was getting blacker again last week but it's as pink as ever. Time will tell!



Nina's nose looks just like Beemer's. And I swear Lexi's is purple.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I just love a pink nose! Especially Nina's. Love! X

https://en-gb.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy, Contented, Beautiful.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Haven't been on here for ages, lovely to see Nina so grown up .. wow times flies and Lola well what a snuggle bum.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are beautiful Ruth. Really beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They are beautiful Ruth. Really beautiful.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How's our Jake?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> How's our Jake?


He caused a ruckus today actually. The dogs were outside playing and the neighbors young nephew snuck up on them. Jake went nuts baking and jumped the little fence to run for the house. (I was inside. I feel on the ice Monday and have been laid up) well Ozzy got scared and jumped the fence after Jake. (The snow is so high he could jump it too) my dad starts yelling get the puppy, to my mom, so of course the little kid runs after Ozzy. When he caught up to him Ozzy was so scared he bit him! Not good. 
Ozzy spent the next hour in my lap snuggled up and growling at any one who came near. Poor baby got a fight with that kid chasing him. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He caused a ruckus today actually. The dogs were outside playing and the neighbors young nephew snuck up on them. Jake went nuts baking and jumped the little fence to run for the house. (I was inside. I feel on the ice Monday and have been laid up) well Ozzy got scared and jumped the fence after Jake. (The snow is so high he could jump it too) my dad starts yelling get the puppy, to my mom, so of course the little kid runs after Ozzy. When he caught up to him Ozzy was so scared he bit him! Not good.
> Ozzy spent the next hour in my lap snuggled up and growling at any one who came near. Poor baby got a fight with that kid chasing him.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Oh goodness. What a day! Poor you as well, hope you are better soon!

How old was the kid? Poor Ozzy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor all of you! I hope you did not get too hurt on the ice? What a weird kid to try to startle dogs like that!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think he is eight.He is a very naughty kid and I hate when they bring him over. They had a dog years ago when the kid was five he was teasing it and it bit him in the face. 
Monday we were taking the dogs out. Nick had all mine out back and I went to get Penny. When stepped down off the last step I just went down. Stupid ice. I had an MRI yesterday. I have torn a ligament in my knee. I will be seeing a specialist Monday.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch that sounds horrible. I guess if he was bitten in the face it is no wonder he does not like dogs. Where were his parents when he was bothering your dogs?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ouch that sounds horrible. I guess if he was bitten in the face it is no wonder he does not like dogs. Where were his parents when he was bothering your dogs?


Dad is deployed and mom was home with the other kids. He was visiting his great aunties. Brat. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He caused a ruckus today actually. The dogs were outside playing and the neighbors young nephew snuck up on them. Jake went nuts baking and jumped the little fence to run for the house. (I was inside. I feel on the ice Monday and have been laid up) well Ozzy got scared and jumped the fence after Jake. (The snow is so high he could jump it too) my dad starts yelling get the puppy, to my mom, so of course the little kid runs after Ozzy. When he caught up to him Ozzy was so scared he bit him! Not good.
> Ozzy spent the next hour in my lap snuggled up and growling at any one who came near. Poor baby got a fight with that kid chasing him.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I swear every Jake story just confirms that he and Beemer are twins separated by time and space. 

My thought about the kid my contain a few more descriptors than brat, but it'll do. Kids come up to us all the time, especially cuz the dog park is within a larger municipal park. But before I can even tell them to not rush to pet Beemer's head, they go and reach for the top of his head. Surprised how many dog owners do this too. So of course Beemer looks like a "vicious" dog barking at kids and some idiot adults which gets me so mad because he is far from that. I just want to yell how would you like some stranger sneaking up on you and rubbing your head without your permission. And now Ozzy is scared. GRRRR!

Well hugs to all of you. What did Willow do while all this ruckus was going on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear Donna, I hope you get the leg sorted soon and are up and about feeling back to normal soon, I guess it takes time though. As for the dogs, poor Little Ozzy getting a fright like that, do you have any nice kids you could 'borrow' or get to come visit to try and undo the scare he had?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good idea Dawn. 
Sorry to hear all your news Donna, what a mess for you being laid up, it's so difficult to manage the day to day stuff when you're limb down  And best of luck with Ozzy and Jake xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I think he is eight.He is a very naughty kid and I hate when they bring him over. They had a dog years ago when the kid was five he was teasing it and it bit him in the face.
> Monday we were taking the dogs out. Nick had all mine out back and I went to get Penny. When stepped down off the last step I just went down. Stupid ice. I had an MRI yesterday. I have torn a ligament in my knee. I will be seeing a specialist Monday.


Ouch for you Donna! :hurt:
That sounds painful, and only rest will help heal it - boring! 
And poor ozzy getting a chase and a fright from the brat! 
I hope it doesn't have a lasting affect on him. 
Wishing you a very speedy recovery Donna xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear Donna, I hope you get the leg sorted soon and are up and about feeling back to normal soon, I guess it takes time though. As for the dogs, poor Little Ozzy getting a fright like that, do you have any nice kids you could 'borrow' or get to come visit to try and undo the scare he had?


You can borrow billy, no charges - I'll pack him up and ship him over!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> You can borrow billy, no charges - I'll pack him up and ship him over!


send the dogs too.It will be a good holiday for you  Of course I'll need a bigger table and bed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> send the dogs too.It will be a good holiday for you  Of course I'll need a bigger table and bed.


Indeed you will - my dogs like table tops too!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I swear every Jake story just confirms that he and Beemer are twins separated by time and space.
> 
> My thought about the kid my contain a few more descriptors than brat, but it'll do. Kids come up to us all the time, especially cuz the dog park is within a larger municipal park. But before I can even tell them to not rush to pet Beemer's head, they go and reach for the top of his head. Surprised how many dog owners do this too. So of course Beemer looks like a "vicious" dog barking at kids and some idiot adults which gets me so mad because he is far from that. I just want to yell how would you like some stranger sneaking up on you and rubbing your head without your permission. And now Ozzy is scared. GRRRR!
> 
> ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna is it your ACL? Will you need surgery?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey I followed that link and learned that we might be giving all the wrong advice for nervous dogs. It said NOT to expose them to their fears and treat them for tolerating it. Rather show them you'll be their protector and let them come round gradually. I wonder which way is better?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey I followed that link and learned that we might be giving all the wrong advice for nervous dogs. It said NOT to expose them to their fears and treat them for tolerating it. Rather show them you'll be their protector and let them come round gradually. I wonder which way is better?


Mmmm - which link?
The yellow ribbon doggy campaign one?
Or the doggy ear muffs??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ow poor you Donna, I hope you are not in too much pain.
Hope the kid is ok (feel obliged to say that...) it was only a puppy bite, so I suspect he is - but it is too easy for children to become phobic about dogs. As you know I ususally walk mine up to pick Liz up from school and sometimes to drop her off too (depending on weather and how organized we are in the mornings!) There are a few children who cross the road with their aprents rather than walk near mine. And then there are the kids who rush up to greet them - I always say to the rushers 'Stop. You must ask before you touch my dogs' and then I tell them that they can touch my dogs, once the dogs have sat down. And I'll tell them how to touch them. There is one girl who has special needs and used to come to my preschool and she loves Kiki - who loves her right back.

I know you are not physically in the right place to have to cope with this now, but if you could talk to your neighbours and set up a time when the child can come to your house when maybe only Willow or Ozzy is around and let him toss treats at the dogs while not eyeballing them.... Maybe write him a letter with pics of your dogs, telling him about them and how they get scared too. Good relationships are always better than bad ones.

As for Oz, he'll be fine, when you are feeling up to it and the weather is a bit nicer drive him someplace where he can watch kids first from the safety of the car and then out where the kids are occupied playing soccer or something and not interested in Oz. Keep calm it will be fine.


----------

